# Northern Lights#5 X Haze



## Wise Man (Dec 18, 2007)

When i got my bag of this,it was coated in resin goodness!.The smell wasnt overlly powerfull,but nice.The smoke was very smooth,good taste and it packed a punch!.The stone,well i LOVE the hallucination/trippy type stones,and this one was right up my alley For the full effect i recommend smoking outside and absolutely frying your brain!

Be aware this weed will knock you on your *** after an hour or so after smoking 

Looks 9/10

Smell 7/10

Taste 9/10

Stone 10/10


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds like you got some fine *** bud
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 18, 2007)

To right Dr.Dro


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 25, 2009)

hmmm I thought I posted this before...must not of stayed.  Dr. Atomic has a NL#5 x Haze.  I've never tried it, but I really like his NL#5 x Bluberry.  You may want to check out his genetics.  dratomicseedbank dot com


----------

